# Topics > Smart home >  Hero, pill-dispensing robot, HERO Health LLC, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - HERO Health LLC

herohealth.com/our-product

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hands on with Hero, the pill-dispensing robot"

by Lance Ulanoff
March 8, 2016

----------

